
Google and Ford reportedly creating a new company to build self-driving cars - dshibarshin
https://www.yahoo.com/autos/google-pairs-with-ford-to-1326344237400118.html
======
LAMike
Looks to me like they are trying to use the Android strategy of a free OS to
the competitors who could be wiped out by Apple/Tesla/Uber, since this deal is
apparently non-exclusive.

I can see it now: Ford - the new Samsung.

------
dplgk
Ford? Brand appeal is quite low.

------
dang
Url changed from
[http://www.theverge.com/2015/12/21/10641600/ces-2016-google-...](http://www.theverge.com/2015/12/21/10641600/ces-2016-google-
ford-autonomous-
cars?utm_campaign=theverge&utm_content=chorus&utm_medium=social&utm_source=twitter),
which points to this.

